# not a bad way to brake in the 832



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice cat but you couldn't have looked more happy! JK'ing. PM sent. How long did that take to get in the net?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Ohio River Blue


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Nice Ohio River Blue


yep probably from the Cincy Pool


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Nice Ohio River Blue


I just about spit my coffee out when i read this Joe


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im here all week


pendog66 said:


> I just about spit my coffee out when i read this Joe


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Im here all week


Whens your next fishing weekend? Im making the drive out:B


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> Whens your next fishing weekend? Im making the drive out:B


Next weekend(saturday) I was gonna hit er hard. Txt me if you wanna make a road trip


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys, about 6 mins, heading back out Saturday night! Oh lol, caught that around 330 am, little tired


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

clearwater lake...home of the mobies.



xTHExSA1NTx said:


>


----------

